

Negotiation - fookyong
http://yongfook.com/negotiation.html

======
nakedrobot2
These "sharks" are terrible!

One of them offered him 75% equity for a $150K investment? The other one wants
100% equity and he'll give the entrepreneur a 4% royalty on gross revenue?
What planet are they living on?

Anyway, the negotiation by the entrepreneur was very well done.

